# Yamaha YS-524TE carb problem?



## Henriksen

Hello Yamaha fans &#55357;&#56842;

I’ve inherited an older amazing Yamaha but now it won`t run...

The model is YS-524TE and I`ve been amazed since early 90`s over this machine.
Beltdriven, hydrostat, electric starter, joystick for thrower... It`s like even better than new machines available today...

I guess my bad is leaving it with fuel in the carb over two years now.
I emptied old fuel, fuel hoses doesn`t seemed clogged. It runs immediately on startgas (brake cleaner spray) via air filter inlet. As soon as the gas runs out it stops. Basicly it doesn`t get fuel to run.

Any ideas? Tried carburator cleaner spray and light tapping on the carb..
The hose from gasoline tank goes into a flat looking 3-way alu piece. All three are not clogged (checked with air)... 
How to know if there is a gasket in the carb preventing fuel to enter or if there is an electrical issue? Does it even require voltage to run?
Edit:
Does this model have fuel pump or some filter?
Please excuse my technical english &#55358;&#56595;


----------



## YSHSfan

That model is known in US as YS-240TB(Ricky).

It does have a vaccum operated fuel pump, here is the procedure to check its operation.


----------



## jtclays

65465http://outdoorpowerinfo.com/repairs/mikuni_carb_15003.asp


----------



## YSHSfan

After that (if the fuel pump is ok), I'd remove the fuel bowl and see if maybe the needle is stuck closed and not letting fuel in.


----------



## Henriksen

Thank you guys, very helpful info. I guess the fuel pump and carb need some care.

Can`t see any fuel filter on the hose? Will check bowl.
It`s been cold to try fix this outdoors, will check soon when weather here is more friendly. 

Thx again!


----------



## YSHSfan

Keep us posted and I'll try to help with info as needed.

The Service Manual shows a fuel filter right on the tank outlet, you'll need to drain the tank, disconnect the fuel hose that attaches to the tank and then remove the fuel filter. It looks like a screened tube which can be washed with solvent and be reinstalled.

(I have a few Rickys that will need some love this summer).


----------



## tadawson

Not sure on these carbs, but on others, running the needles closed and then back to where they were (count turns) will often clear gunk plugging a needle and get you going somewhat . . . Not a substitute for proper cleaning, but if things are not too bad, can get it running, and fresh fuel will further help. Quick, and no downside, so you may want to give it a try, if it has adjustable needles.


----------

